# Powermatic Sale - Black Friday



## Packman (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard or read anything about the timing of the next Powermatic Sale? It's been awhile since they've offered 15% off, but I'm interested in a new 20" Disc Sander and would like to take advantage of a sale.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

They generally do have one in the spring and fall around the time of Christmas. Sign up with their web sitet and you will get a notice. Stay vigilant and call them(sales) Note those generally only last a few days.

Back in the spring, I was waiting to get my 20" 209hh planer and waited and waited, and finally someone from PM said be watching and boom it was three days only with the 15%

Good luck its worth the weight for the savings. I used my savings to cover the sales tax and delivery.

Cheers!


----------



## Packman (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation Bones - done!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

http://engage.jpwindustries.com/index.php/email/emailWebview?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWWpSalptUTBNamhqTkdNdyIsInQiOiJqWklGMUFJbWhROVAxTGNEblNJRTBocVV1ZG4wWHVmNE40K2I3QjZMOWlQOVNla21tQkNkQkxYdmF0cTRKWEpwZFVJcGFUTUxQN0RxdTlHUTJjZk5CTWw0b3QzdHB3SGFHREZIbnVrSXUwRnY0NDU0Y0o4VnJMOWZpQ3hNY1F6MyJ9

Countdown to black friday


----------



## BuffaloBrewer (Feb 28, 2016)

rockler has 10% off 24th-27th.


----------

